
Ask HN: Facebook for Events only? - lenova
So I&#x27;ve managed to pair down my Facebook usage by:<p>a) Unfollowing all friends and deleting all likes (resulting in an empty feed)<p>b) Switching to messenger.com instead of using the FB homepage for Messenger<p>But unfortunately, my social circle still uses Facebook organizing events. I would love if there was a standalone site for FB events, but it looks like nothing like that exists.<p>(I know that Facebook Local app exists, but it generates a lot of noise for nearby events... I just want to see my personal event invites only).<p>Thoughts? Any solutions exist for a FB Event only app?
======
noemit
Call your friends. Ask them what’s going on today. Go do stuff. If it’s a work
type org, use LinkedIn to get notified about events.

Facebook/ig free for 4 months and highly recommend it.

------
lcamacho84
I did the same as you and i'm not regretting it.

If I want to see what someone is doing i can always go to their page.

------
manigandham
Public: meetup.com

Private: email or group chat

